# how to post scammers here?



## hbk80rice (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a member of another board but id like to share the info with as many as possible....how do you guys blow the whistle on scammers over here?


----------



## minimal (Jun 2, 2011)

Transaction Feedback - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## vortex (Jun 2, 2011)

Well it's kind of a doubled edged sword; on one hand you can't bash a sponsor on the board, any allegations have to be supported with facts. But you said you wanted to share; so share.


----------



## vortex (Jun 2, 2011)

Are we talking members or sponsors?


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 2, 2011)

He is not a sponser of this or any board, just has over a dozen website with different names, but all are the same person and website are set up exactly the same, but with different background colors.


----------



## minimal (Jun 2, 2011)

post it up!


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok guy he goes by the name of shazia ali.....if you google anabolic steroids and sleeping pills you will see all of his pages....they all have the same side bar on the left that starts with anabolic steroids, then has below that generic, weight loss, and sleeping pills....on some sites there are other thing mixed in there. He has site that he give discounts for bulk....but is a bulk discount really a discount when you get NOTHING in return???? NO ITS A SCAM!

Now on my other boards we would gladly give him a positive rating if he would stop being a scammer....wait who am I kidding! Once a con artist always a con!

STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2011)

Big sorry to hear you got scammed..stay here with this forum and you will never lost 1$


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2011)

What's his websites?


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been reading here for about 6 months and tell you what...i like you guys more than my home site....and bc of this thread and how welcomed I am and how you guys are more open than my other board.... I have now made this site MY NEW HOME SITE! out with the old in with the new!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2011)

Great,i am also happy when some member of this great forum is happy.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 2, 2011)

out guys here are just a few....remember STAY AWAY!!!!!!

www.*anabolicsteroids*4u.com
www.buy-cheap-*steroids*.com
www.buy-best-*steroids*.com
www.body-building-*steroids*.com
www.buy-kamagra-online.net
www*anabolicsteroids*4ucom
www.buy-cheap-*steroids*.net
best-*sleeping*-*pills*-online.com
www.shaz-*steroids*.com
*anabolicsteroids*foru.wordpress.com
www.buy-*steroids*-uk.com
www.buy-sustanon-uk.com
www.epwimeds.com
*sleepingpills*.97071.free-press-release.com
www.shaz-half-price-meds.com
www.*anabolicsteroids*.co.za
www.bestdrugcorner.com
www.buy-deca-*steroids*-uk.com
www.best-*steroids*-online.com
www.kefei-hgh.com
www.shaz-wholesale-meds.com
suharacorporation.com
www.buy-legit-*steroids*.com
www.best-*sleeping*-*pills*-online.com
shaz*steroids*.wordpress.com
www.buy-sustanon-online.com
www.buy-kamagra-uk.com
www.buy-best-*steroids*.com
buy-sustanon-uk.com
https://twitter.com/*steroids*4u 
www.axactonlinepharmacy.com
www.bestservicedirectory.com
www.openfaves.com
www.shaz-*steroids*.com
www.shaz-half-price-meds.com

AND THERE ARE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!

Guys take a look at these pages and how they look esp on the left side bar where you can click....if you see that RUN!!!

He will take your money and never talk to you again, might be the biggest scammer that out there that has yet to have the whistle blown on him!

STAY AWAY!


----------



## minimal (Jun 3, 2011)

hbk80rice said:


> I have been reading here for about 6 months and tell you what...i like you guys more than my home site....and bc of this thread and how welcomed I am and how you guys are more open than my other board.... I have now made this site MY NEW HOME SITE! out with the old in with the new!



where you coming from?  i've been on few different sites and ironmag is far the best..  we have the most helpful and sexiest bros here.. (no homo)


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 3, 2011)

Im comming from EF


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 3, 2011)

posting under a new name here though...I want a fresh start and I am very happy to be among such great people and hope to share all ive learned over the years


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 3, 2011)

That's crazy amount of websites. Hopefully you can spread the word and maybe the guy will get shut down. Scammers usually never get caught sadly, it's the good guys that get shut down.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 3, 2011)

hbk80rice said:


> Im comming from EF




Why don't you go back to EF and stay there.
You are obviously came here just to spam.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope but thanks for the thought, ill do what I like. Seems like you might be one too since everyone else here is kind and actually likes it when people help and try to hep others. You are prob the type of person who wouldnt help an old lady across the street or open the door for a lady...sad, just sad.


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 3, 2011)

hbk80rice said:


> Nope but thanks for the thought, ill do what I like. Seems like you might be one too since everyone else here is kind and actually likes it when people help and try to hep others. You are prob the type of person who wouldnt help an old lady across the street or open the door for a lady...sad, just sad.



i push old ladies down stairs.  feed babies aspirin and feed puppies chocolate.  when i'm not busy being white


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 3, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> i push old ladies down stairs.  feed babies aspirin and feed puppies chocolate.  when i'm not busy being white




You sound like our general Mladic, I guess they gave you internet access in prison?


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 3, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> You sound like our general Mladic, I guess they gave you internet access in prison?



i get on the internet between getting raped


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for the heads up bro- thats why i only deal with sponsors that other bros have giving a gtg


----------



## Getfit75 (Jun 3, 2011)

thx for the info....


----------



## jus4u (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 'Danger (Jun 3, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> i get on the internet between getting raped


 
Which do you enjoy more?


----------



## thommy (Jun 3, 2011)

has also copied the name to companies that are serious and send fast legit, former steroid4.eu. com etc.


----------



## thommy (Jun 3, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> That's crazy amount of websites. Hopefully you can spread the word and maybe the guy will get shut down. Scammers usually never get caught sadly, it's the good guys that get shut down.



also I've been fooled once, 300euro, from a site steroidscheap .. (do not remember) a month and lost money ..


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2011)

hmm maybe we need a scammer information sticky?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 3, 2011)

T, I think that would be a AWESOME idea. You should talk to Prince and Heavy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 3, 2011)

but i really do not understand how did you fined all that sites???

is this for sure or its just free advertise and good PR link insert?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 3, 2011)

i think its just free spam and link insert for better PR of all this sites!!!! mods think about it..


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish scammers and peeps who overcharge would just go away.


----------



## Dath (Jun 3, 2011)

It maybe wise to have a forum for scammerrs...i know we got the transaction feedback forum but a spot to call these guys out sounds good!  cause they are out there...and here ! ...2 wks plus, an no reply


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 3, 2011)

Well to answer your question it wass quite easy to find that this Shazia Ali ran all of these sites...when I found how he was a scammer I looked at his site closely and found things that most sites dont have...took those key words and did a simple search....when I found about a hundred diffe3rent sites that were all similar, just some background information different, I then made a few email addresses from things like hotmail, yahoo, ect and emailed each and everyone of the ones that I posted(I didnt feel like emailing the others bc I found not point after i got the info) and every sinlge one of them wrote back to me and the IDIOT signed each of his emails with the same name!! He was smart enough to get different email addys, but NOT smart enought to use different names. 

The thought of a sticky where people can blow the whistle on people would be GREAT! We could have the first board to put these jackasses inn their place and show them that yes you can be a scammer, maybe once, maybe twice, but you will have your name and site whistle blown.

Guys the way I see it is that we, as a whole, are shunned in most areas of the worlld bc most people dont see what we do as "normal" or that they could it what we too too or better "if they just used steroids". Most people dont understand the hard work an dedication we put into our workouts, meal prep, calorie counting, protien intake, sacrifices, etc, etc etc that it takes to transform our bodies into what we see as an art! So in turn we have to circle ourselves up and have each others back and by putting assholes who want to take our hard earned money on check we can make our group and lifestyle protected from being victims of people whi think we are "dumb jocks", when we all know how much education and smarts it takes to transform yourself and to do what we LOVE TO DO.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 3, 2011)

NOT free spam at all and if you actually read my posts you would understand. Im here for us, not for punk ass jack offs who want to take advantage of MY PEOPLE!


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 3, 2011)

I only use one or two sponsers ..on is a sponser on this forum and one runs his own board..both are legit and I stick with what works..but one thing I want to say is and don't take this the wrong way but year or two back I was looking for some sleep meds and some pain medication for a rotator injury and someone recomended shaz..I did use him and got exactly what I ordered in less than 2 weeks..so my point is he must be a selective scammer but if someone on this forum says theygot jacked for their loot it makes them a scammer in my opinion..stay safe bro thanks


----------



## vortex (Jun 3, 2011)

Selective scamming makes sense because the scammer would be outed right away, and game over.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 4, 2011)

well it does make sense that you got your order if you ordered once....scammer like to dangle that carrot in front of you and once you take the bait and send more than a few bucks they are gone. Scammers can be smart, and tricky, but with our knowledge and voices, we will never lose.


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 4, 2011)

Even the name of the site would put me off.

"www.buy-best-steroids.com" Come on to fuck.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 4, 2011)

some people, huh!


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 4, 2011)

hbk80rice said:


> posting under a new name here though...I want a fresh start and I am very happy to be among such great people and hope to share all ive learned over the years


 why would you post under a new name and a fresh start unless you did some body wrong your self


----------



## jaxx34 (Jun 5, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> why would you post under a new name and a fresh start unless you did some body wrong your self


 Oh Oooo the plot thickens......stay tuned true believers for the next exciting turn of events in the next posts episode...will it be...or will someone be..either way I'm !


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 5, 2011)

So stupid. Take my year of experience or not, I don't care. No I do care, but just like we preach to people to not turn to aas first, but to reach your full potential and do everything right with sleep, diet, etc, etc, but we know if someone iis set on doing something they will...so in turn I hope you take my advice from all my posts and advice.  But on other board if you even mention a source you will get banned, and I like that board, but I am quickly liking this board more and have been spending more time here than any other. I feel happy here and love to share knowledge about aas, diet, traing, etc. I am just here to share experience to all who want to gain it. But it was a good theory, I like when people use their noggin.


----------



## michaeljames (Mar 4, 2014)

*not scam*



hbk80rice said:


> out guys here are just a few....remember STAY AWAY!!!!!!
> 
> www.*anabolicsteroids*4u.com
> www.buy-cheap-*steroids*.com
> ...



if you are right then what is this gona prove
we have a lot of satisfied customer around the world your one post can't change there mind
problem and scams are not equal if we have any problem you can't call it scamming
if some buddy want to scam then after success his scam he gotta run away but we didn't because we are not scammer.
we are running these websites since 5/6 years
scammer runs away in one month like bestdrugcorner.com website not working because he was absolutely scammer because he stop working on his website.
we are still live that's the prove that we are not scaming.

*below are our websites.*

*www.anabolicsteroids4u.com
www.buy-cheap-steroids.com
www.buy-best-steroids.com
www.body-building-steroids.com
www.buy-kamagra-online.net
www.buy-cheap-steroids.net
best-sleeping-pills-online.com
www.shaz-steroids.com
anabolicsteroidsforu.wordpress.com
www.buy-steroids-uk.com
www.buy-sustanon-uk.com
www.shaz-half-price-meds.com
www.buy-deca-steroids-uk.com
www.best-steroids-online.com
www.shaz-wholesale-meds.com
www.buy-legit-steroids.com
www.best-sleeping-pills-online.com
www.buy-sustanon-online.com
www.buy-kamagra-uk.com
www.buy-best-steroids.com
www.shaz-steroids.com
www.shaz-half-price-meds.com*


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 5, 2014)

hbk80rice said:


> out guys here are just a few....remember STAY AWAY!!!!!!
> 
> www.*anabolicsteroids*4u.com
> www.buy-cheap-*steroids*.com
> ...



That's quite a collection! lmao. Crazy!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2014)

hbk80rice said:


> out guys here are just a few....remember STAY AWAY!!!!!!
> 
> www.*anabolicsteroids*4u.com
> www.buy-cheap-*steroids*.com
> ...



I have order prescription drugs from shaz and was happy with the quality and service, but that was years ago. Things may have changed since then.


----------

